# Ukp the gathering 3rd/4th july 2010



## vwnutant (Mar 10, 2006)

Hello all , Our forum would like to invite you to a vag show 3rd/4th july 2010

NEW FLYER 2010



















Lots on-
Show and shine
club stands
autojumble
traders
bbqs
glider flights !
raffle

to name a few

come along and join in the fun:driver:

ant


----------

